# soundstream human reign 2



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

its mine..Never heard back from the guy on here so i went ahead and threw it up on ebay..Weirdest amp ive ever owned..lol

SOUNDSTREAM HUMAN REIGN 2 RARE OLD SCHOOL AMPLIFIER !! | eBay


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

love the han solo look.

ah the good old days.


----------

